# Freestyle Libre



## Alba37 (Sep 3, 2014)

I was talking to someone who trialled this recently, it looks great and I am really interested/curios, but would like to hear from anyone else who has tried it to hear their opinion, it is as good as it seems?  I haven't found anyone else yet... 

https://www.freestylelibre.co.uk

Aileen


----------



## Alba37 (Sep 3, 2014)

Their website keeps going down!


----------



## Pattidevans (Sep 3, 2014)

Looks to me like it's not generally available yet.  I signed up for the newsletter.  It looks more like a cgm than a meter.  Very interesting.  I bet the sensors cost an arm and a leg!


----------



## Alba37 (Sep 3, 2014)

Old Holborn said:


> According to my Norton 360 AV this is a possible scam site.



It is a new site but definitely not a scam.  I spoke to Abbott about it.


----------



## Alba37 (Sep 3, 2014)

Pattidevans said:


> Looks to me like it's not generally available yet.  I signed up for the newsletter.  It looks more like a cgm than a meter.  Very interesting.  I bet the sensors cost an arm and a leg!



It seems to be a cross between both, I have the prices.  It only reads when you scan it so it won't alert highs or lows like a CGM would.  But you can scan it as much as you like, no calibration required. I think the reader is guaranteed for 2 years, sensors last 14 days.

Starter pack (reader plus two sensors) £133.29 + VAT
Then £48.29 + VAT per sensor
Having diabetes we have VAT exemption on medical items

Aileen


----------



## Pattidevans (Sep 3, 2014)

It's not a scam, there's a link from the official Abbott healthcare site here http://www.abbottdiabetescare.co.uk/

Ooops... sorry, hadn't seen your further response when I posted Alba.  You're right, it wouldn't alert like a cgm.  Still very interesting though.  However after the initial outlay it'd cost £1255.54 pa to run it which is a bit outside my budget unfortunately, but great for those who can afford it.

Actually I used to use the Abbott Insulinx and I have to say their software is superb for spotting trends.  It was their modal day chart that persuaded my DSN that I needed a pump.  Unfortunately I can't say the same for my pump software (Accuchek Combo), which I don't find at all user friendly.  I'm better off using my own spreadsheet and the charts Excel can generate.  By the look of it the Freestyle software is very user friendly and similar to the Insulinx software.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Sep 3, 2014)

I wonder if you can restart the sensors like you can the dexcom


----------



## Alba37 (Sep 3, 2014)

Pattidevans said:


> It's not a scam, there's a link from the official Abbott healthcare site here http://www.abbottdiabetescare.co.uk/
> 
> Ooops... sorry, hadn't seen your further response when I posted Alba.  You're right, it wouldn't alert like a cgm.  Still very interesting though.  However after the initial outlay it'd cost £1255.54 pa to run it which is a bit outside my budget unfortunately, but great for those who can afford it.
> 
> Actually I used to use the Abbott Insulinx and I have to say their software is superb for spotting trends.  It was their modal day chart that persuaded my DSN that I needed a pump.  Unfortunately I can't say the same for my pump software (Accuchek Combo), which I don't find at all user friendly.  I'm better off using my own spreadsheet and the charts Excel can generate.  By the look of it the Freestyle software is very user friendly and similar to the Insulinx software.



Yes, it's definitely not cheap, Abbott say it should be available through clinics, but only time will tell on that one! I've not seen the Combo Software, my son uses carelink with his Veo, which isn't really that great I don't think.


----------



## Sally71 (Sep 3, 2014)

We only used the Combo software once, and it was all very pretty but we weren't sure what it was telling us, so I keep my own notes now.  Have recently received a Windows 8 version but it won't even load, don't know if we've got a faulty disc or something, haven't got round to doing anything about that yet!


----------



## KookyCat (Sep 3, 2014)

Now I like the look of that!  I struggle to test at night, it requires more coordination than I possess in the wee small hours but even I could scan something.  I imagine the chances of that being available where I am is slim to none I'm just waiting to be told they're introducing mandatory Lego meters along with the blunt needles


----------



## Pattidevans (Sep 4, 2014)

Sally71 said:


> We only used the Combo software once, and it was all very pretty but we weren't sure what it was telling us, so I keep my own notes now.  Have recently received a Windows 8 version but it won't even load, don't know if we've got a faulty disc or something, haven't got round to doing anything about that yet!



I sent my first download to the DSN in advance of an appointment.  She was very non-comittal and asked if I'd kept my own spreadsheets up as she found them easier.  She also said that she much preferred the Animas software (my clinic offers a choice of the Combo or the Vibe).


----------



## heasandford (Sep 19, 2014)

sorry to pick this up late, but I have just been sent an email from Abbott about the Freestyle as I asked to be kept up to date, I presume this means it is now on sale in the Uk. I am really keen on a CGM, but would have to self-fund - how does this compare in cost to other forms of CGM?

I am also interested in the discussion about pump software: the pump team in Bournemouth download from my meter along with everyone in the group who started pumping at the same time. We meet as a group and discuss everyone's results, it's a very supportive group and the DSNs are there to point to the key bits. We all have Accuchek Combos and one of the main bits of the software we use is the Standard Day scatter which has proved useful for trends. The only problem with using a spreadsheet is that you have to input all the data again which takes time!


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Sep 19, 2014)

My meter currently sends my readings to the pump, but I would gladly give it up for this bad boy..........

in fact I will be........

14 days for the sensor is good, although would be nice to see it cheaper, which may happen......


----------



## heasandford (Sep 19, 2014)

you are getting one....??


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Sep 19, 2014)

not right now, I was simply emphasizing my keenness to get one.......

when it come out I will defo be giving it a shot.....


----------



## Riri (Sep 19, 2014)

Surely if it gets rid (almost) for the need to have test strips and finger pricking then in the long run it's not that much more expensive for those of us who test a lot I.e, circa 8-10 times a day? Maybe I'm missing something.


----------



## heasandford (Sep 19, 2014)

I agree!

does it record the readings constantly then, otherwise how does it 'know' whether you're going up or down? How frequently can you scan to get a reading? I already check at least 6 times a day, but I love the idea of the speed of change of blood glucose level.


----------



## Alba37 (Oct 17, 2014)

*Available now*

It's out now (as of 7.30pm last night)

There should be a subscription offer available next month so anyone hoping to fund full time should maybe check with Abbott first.

Prices are:

Starter pack (reader plus two sensors) £133.29 + VAT

1 sensor £48.29 + VAT

If you have diabetes or are buying it for someone with diabetes we have VAT exemption. It's not working correcting on the website yet but they are sorting it and won't debit you yet.  

http://www.freestylelibre.co.uk/products.html


----------



## Northerner (Oct 17, 2014)

Thanks Alba  This is the subject of yesterday's news story:

http://diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=49207


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Oct 17, 2014)

People that drive please be warned the DVLA do not recognise the libre's reading. This info was seen on another website. I haven't checked it out so make sure you do before spending money on something that could inadvertently cost you your driving licence for not testing.


----------



## Alba37 (Oct 17, 2014)

Northerner said:


> Thanks Alba  This is the subject of yesterday's news story:
> 
> http://diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=49207



Cheers, I have posted there, now. Thought I should update the original thread.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Oct 17, 2014)

I was able to trail the Libre and I was very impressed by it.

I wrote an initial post about it here http://www.everydayupsanddowns.co.uk/2014/09/abbott-freestyle-libre-review-bg.html

And I'm desperate to write a follow-up based on what it was like to use and the results I got vs fingerstick BGs taken at the same time.

Short version - first sensor was out by an average of just 0.8mmol/L from BGs (though there were a few individual readings that were more like 2 out).

I will be ordering some more sensors now what they are one sale.

Mike


----------



## spiritfree (Oct 17, 2014)

Does anyone know if you have to sign up for 12 months when you first order it. It does state Trial Pack which seems to be a one off payment.


----------



## Alba37 (Oct 17, 2014)

No, you can by the starter pack and then each sensor individually.  There may be an offer starting next month which will give you a discount and free postage if you sign up for 12 months.


----------



## Riri (Oct 18, 2014)

Seriously considering buying it. I sent the link to my DSN a little while ago saying that Abbott were going round the NHS as we speak. She said it would be no use for me as the reading don't get sent through automatically to my Medtronic pump. I wonder how they would react therefore if I get one and they can't get my readings/trends through electronically. Will I risk they're wrath?? Anyone in same situation and got any thoughts on this.


----------



## Bloden (Oct 18, 2014)

I'm pretty sure my endo wouldn't be happy for me to try it, but I think it could really help me understand my dbs so much better AND improve my control. And if it doesn't help, and I go back to finger-pricking, what's the harm?


----------



## heasandford (Oct 26, 2014)

I agree, what's the harm?

I have just sent for a starter pack, and I am on a pump. I'm prepared to do strip testing for the pump readings as well, at least to begin with. I know it's expensive, but my pump team has no CGM to loan at the moment and I've always been desperate to see what's happening between results. My results are inconsistent, there never seems to be a pattern, other than being unable to reduce highs without getting unacceptable lows. My only worry is that it will remove foods that I really like - eg bread! 

Will report on results, but Mike's report (everydayupsanddowns) can't be bettered, and I hope it works as well for me!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Oct 26, 2014)

If anyone is interested I've posted an update on the Libre including some number-crunching of the results it gave compared to BG fingersticks taken at the same time. It is a bit long I'm afraid!

http://www.everydayupsanddowns.co.uk/2014/10/abbott-freestyle-libre-results-vs-bg.html


----------



## spiritfree (Oct 27, 2014)

Freestyle Libra. Does anyone know the code needed to move onto other programes? I don't want to ask my diabetic nurse as she may thing I a obsessing. I'not I am just really interested in new diabetic devises. If anyone kows anyone who might to be getting the code, please help me.


----------



## Amberzak (Oct 27, 2014)

Can you update when sensors are available on prescription. I'm happy to buy the machine if I can get sensors on prescription.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Oct 27, 2014)

spiritfree said:


> Freestyle Libra. Does anyone know the code needed to move onto other programes? I don't want to ask my diabetic nurse as she may thing I a obsessing. I'not I am just really interested in new diabetic devises. If anyone kows anyone who might to be getting the code, please help me.



It's exactly the same code as the Insulinx one Spirit - can't remember offhand but a quick Google should find it


----------



## spiritfree (Oct 27, 2014)

Thank you for your reply. What have I got to google to find the code, or maybe you could pm it if you can remember it. Many thanks.  Carolyn.


----------



## Pattidevans (Oct 28, 2014)

The code for the Insulinx is CAA1C


----------



## spiritfree (Oct 28, 2014)

Thanks Pattidevans, I'll give it a go.


----------



## Pattidevans (Oct 29, 2014)

Let us know how you get on


----------



## heasandford (Oct 29, 2014)

spiritfree said:


> Freestyle Libra. Does anyone know the code needed to move onto other programes?



what is this code about? Do you needa code for something?


----------



## spiritfree (Oct 29, 2014)

Thanks Everyday and Patti. The code works and it is up and running.


----------



## bex123 (Nov 1, 2014)

spirit free the professional code for the libre is is CAA1C , had mine on for a few days now. Loving it


----------



## heasandford (Nov 1, 2014)

still confused about this code?? why do I need a code?

I am also 2 days into the Libre, not entirely convinced but I had such huge expectations! Just shows all the impossible spikes I get with everything, and results are around 2.5 below the meter, difficult when it keeps showing LO all the time!

I wish I could download all the data to an xl spreadsheet, it would be quicker than manually  transferring everything to show the comparison with my meter. Will report further later


----------



## bex123 (Nov 1, 2014)

in the settings you can go into professional options , you can then turn on the insulin calculator/ wizzard etc and put in your food to carb ratios


----------



## bex123 (Nov 1, 2014)

heasandford said:


> still confused about this code?? why do I need a code?
> 
> I am also 2 days into the Libre, not entirely convinced but I had such huge expectations! Just shows all the impossible spikes I get with everything, and results are around 2.5 below the meter, difficult when it keeps showing LO all the time!
> 
> ...


----------



## heasandford (Nov 1, 2014)

bex123 said:


> in the settings you can go into professional options , you can then turn on the insulin calculator/ wizzard etc and put in your food to carb ratios



I can't get into this section, on my libre it will only allow me to say NO! The screen is a bit rubbish, I can also only put carb quantities in upwards, it won't go down, and is very unresponsive. I have charged up again. I am also ringing on Monday - phone lines will be busy!

I do like it, but whether I wil use it full time I'm not convinced atm


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Nov 1, 2014)

Bex123 - you can export the raw data from the Libre software for use in your spreadsheet of choice. Can't remember where the option is, to I seem to remember it was called 'save as text' and might have been under the file menu. 

Exports a tab-separated text file which Excel/Numbers etc are quite happy with.

It took my second sensor a few days to settle. Until then it was reading 1.5-2.5mmol/L lower than fingersticks. Felt longer than it was in the end. Hope yours settles soon.


----------



## heasandford (Nov 1, 2014)

(It was me complaining about not being able to export raw data!) I can't find the option to save it, which I expect is due to the fact I have a MAC - I thought it was too good to be true to have compatability! (the pump software from Accuchek won't work on it)

Will persevere with the libre anyway!


----------



## Alba37 (Nov 1, 2014)

heasandford said:


> (It was me complaining about not being able to export raw data!) I can't find the option to save it, which I expect is due to the fact I have a MAC - I thought it was too good to be true to have compatability! (the pump software from Accuchek won't work on it)
> 
> Will persevere with the libre anyway!



The only option I found to export data (on a mac) was as a text file.


----------



## heasandford (Nov 1, 2014)

I can't export anything from the software I have. 
When you connect the libre to the computer, you get a message saying Choose where you would like to connect..... etc, and gives the option of Mac or Windows. As this is a Mac that's what it has been signed in as and maybe there aren't the same options?


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Nov 1, 2014)

This is very confusing heasandford, because I'm running the sortware on a Mac, but not getting that choice. 

Freestyle Libre Software Version 1.0, running on OsX Mavericks

Open software on Mac
Window displays 'No reader connected' all options grey
Connect Libre via USB with the Libre off
Window displays 'Reader Connected' and 'Create Reports' and 'Change a Reader Settings' are now active

But for data download you don't need either of those, you just choose 'Export Data' at the very bottom of the 'File' menu from the top of the screen

Then give the file a name and you'll get a txt file of all the data on the reader. 

Hope that helps!
Mike


----------



## heasandford (Nov 2, 2014)

Solved!

I am running both Windows and the usual Mac software on my Mac which is why the question which one I want to use is displayed. I have now also managed to find the File menu which I had missed because I was not looking at a full size window, forgetting that the menu on a MAC also appears separately at the top - dur!

Anyway, thanks, I can now produce as many graphs as I want!

I still can't access the Professional Options on the reader though, I am only permitted to say NO to the question 'Are you a health care professional?' Perhaps the units sold to the general public have this feature turned off? Something else to ask about when I call!

Slightly closer results overall today, but SD is nearly as big as the difference. It's all good data!


----------



## heasandford (Nov 3, 2014)

I have been having a problem with the Libre as I said previously. Very nice man on the freephone Abbott line helped me to discover that the screen is faulty so he is sending me another with a new sensor as well (as the reader only reads the sensor it is linked to) So I will start again! - sad, because my results were now getting to about 1 difference from my meter, better than the first 2 days.

I am also having trouble with the software graphs, they do not show the Ambulatory Glucose Profile at all. I accept this may be because of a faulty reader. Is anyone else the same? 
My results are seriously interesting though!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Nov 3, 2014)

Good news that they have discovered the problem and are replacing handset and sensor heasandford.

I'm not sure if the graphs thing might be connected to the same limit as the reader. It will only show 'daily patterns' after 5 days.

I only downloaded after 14 but always saw graphs for everything.

Hope the second handset plays more nicely!


----------



## heasandford (Nov 4, 2014)

Thanks for your reply, the man I spoke to had no answer about the graphs but it was a terrible phone line and we were struggling. I love graphs which is why I wanted to see the online version, but there is nothing to say the time required etc - I suppose it's just expected that it's understood.
I am really enjoying playing with the Libre - if it sounds negative that isn't what I mean, it is just pointing out facts. Overnight is staggering! And this morning I may have solved the porridge syndrome! Wonderful!


----------



## Northerner (Nov 4, 2014)

Just been for my review and the consultant has asked me to take part in a clinical study of the Libre  Probably won't happen for a month or two, but it sounds encouraging i.e that it may be available on prescription sometime in the future


----------



## Redkite (Nov 4, 2014)

Good news


----------



## AJLang (Nov 4, 2014)

I've just ordered the starter pack.  I will still need to use my pump testing machine because I often need to do lots of small corrections due to the gastroparesis BUT I thought the new machine would be very good because I'm very sensitive to insulin when gardening/walking Susie/shopping in town etc so I can use it to test when I'm walking around/swimming rather than having to try to find a place to discretely do a blood test when I'm out and about.


----------



## heasandford (Nov 4, 2014)

It's very much an 'add-on' piece of equipment I think, and certainly for pumpers at least  I don't see it removing the need for strips. 
But already I can see things I would never have seen - and perhaps have chosen to ignore a bit? I now REALLY know how much difference it makes when I pre-dose insulin for some meals rather than dosing just before eating. All corrections take over an hour and a half to have any effect at all, I am having to get to grips with that more when I can see the effect in front of my eyes, I love evidence I feel I can trust.
I am already a convert! - hope you get on with it too


----------



## HOBIE (Nov 5, 2014)

Looks good & tech is getting better


----------



## Bloden (Nov 5, 2014)

It's great to hear all the positive feedback! And to hear that it's really helping people to understand what's going on in their bodies. Keep on tinkering, heasandford. It's very encouraging to get your opinion.


----------



## Phil65 (Nov 5, 2014)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> I was able to trail the Libre and I was very impressed by it.
> 
> I wrote an initial post about it here http://www.everydayupsanddowns.co.uk/2014/09/abbott-freestyle-libre-review-bg.html
> 
> ...



Great blog Mike......and yes I read every word! ;-) ......sounds very encouraging!


----------



## Bloden (Nov 6, 2014)

Phil65 said:


> Great blog Mike......and yes I read every word! ;-) ......sounds very encouraging!



I think we all did!


----------



## trophywench (Nov 6, 2014)

I'm hoping it will prove reliable enough to use it for overnight basal testing cos that is just a complete pain.

I just don't wake up and if I wake up enough to be sensible enough to do a blood test (takes me a while every morning LOL - find my glasses first etc .... ) well is that the same as my BG would have been while I was properly asleep?  And if I stay awake after that, that's the night scrapped isn't it.

I mean the number of times I've decided to basal test during the day - then completely forgotten to test cos I've got involved in summat .....

It would be brill for it.


----------



## AJLang (Nov 7, 2014)

Mine arrived an hour ago. The first sensor applicator didn't work but I phoned Abbott and they are sending me a replacement. The other sensor is now in my arm ready to be used in 52 minutes


----------



## KookyCat (Nov 7, 2014)

AJLang said:


> Mine arrived an hour ago. The first sensor applicator didn't work but I phoned Abbott and they are sending me a replacement. The other sensor is now in my arm ready to be used in 52 minutes



Exciting!  I'm still mulling on it, but am keeping tabs on how everyone's going with it.  I knew I was a data nerd before but this diabetes lark has turned me into super nerd


----------



## Northerner (Nov 7, 2014)

AJLang said:


> Mine arrived an hour ago. The first sensor applicator didn't work but I phoned Abbott and they are sending me a replacement. The other sensor is now in my arm ready to be used in 52 minutes



Ooh, Exciting!  I hadn't really thought much about them until my consultant asked me to be part of the clinical trial, now I can't wait - I've been musing on all the things where I would be interested to know about how my levels react 

Hope all goes well Amanda


----------



## AJLang (Nov 7, 2014)

Thanks KookyCat and Northerner. I'm soooo excited because my levels have been all over the place for the past two months so I'm really excited about being able to check the BGs so often


----------



## Aoife (Nov 7, 2014)

I have read a lot about the freestyle libra on various forums and there does seem to be quite a high rate of failure, especially with regards to inaccurate readings.  On the plus side they seem quite good about replacing faulty sensors (quite rightly!).  Hopefully these are just a few teething problems but I think I am going to wait for all the issues to be ironed out before I part with my hard earned ££s


----------



## AJLang (Nov 7, 2014)

5.9 on my accuchek 5.8 on the Freestyle Libre


----------



## Northerner (Nov 7, 2014)

AJLang said:


> 5.9 on my accuchek 5.8 on the Freestyle Libre



Looking good!


----------



## AJLang (Nov 7, 2014)

I won't post anymore readings after this but 6.7 on AccuChek and 4.6 on Freestyle Libre Quite a difference


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Nov 7, 2014)

First 24 hours are likely to be a bit variable AJLang. After that official stats suggest days 2-14 perform the same, but some sensors take a while longer to settle it seems.


----------



## AJLang (Nov 7, 2014)

Thanks Mike, I read your very helpful blo after posting. It really was helpful, thank you.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2014)

Just a quick question: how do the sensors cope with getting wet? I have at least one shower a day, sometimes two, and was wondering how they will cope given that they are worn for 14 days


----------



## AJLang (Nov 9, 2014)

Hi Northerner the sensors can be submerged in water for up to 30 minutes without a problem . Ps I lazily stretched over in bed this morning and scanned myself 2.9....I thought I don't feel hypo but guess that I had better check on the testing machine...3.0!!


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2014)

AJLang said:


> Hi Northerner the sensors can be submerged in water for up to 30 minutes without a problem . Ps I lazily stretched over in bed this morning and scanned myself 2.9....I thought I don't feel hypo but guess that I had better check on the testing machine...3.0!!



Crikey! It will be fascinating to see the path of your blood sugar levels overnight - have you been able to download any of the data yet? Sounds good re:the water


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Nov 9, 2014)

Northerner said:


> Just a quick question: how do the sensors cope with getting wet? I have at least one shower a day, sometimes two, and was wondering how they will cope given that they are worn for 14 days



Mine were subjected to multiple showers and sweaty running/gym sessions and stayed firmly stuck for the 14 days. Just make sure you go gentle with them for the first day or so to let the adhesive 'set' properly. I have found with infusion sets that if the skin location gets a big stretch early on they can sort of 'give' and then the adhesive never seems to recover and they need over-taping.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2014)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Mine were subjected to multiple showers and sweaty running/gym sessions and stayed firmly stuck for the 14 days. Just make sure you go gentle with them for the first day or so to let the adhesive 'set' properly. I have found with infusion sets that if the skin location gets a big stretch early on they can sort of 'give' and then the adhesive never seems to recover and they need over-taping.



Thanks for the tips Mike


----------



## AJLang (Nov 9, 2014)

Northerner said:


> Crikey! It will be fascinating to see the path of your blood sugar levels overnight - have you been able to download any of the data yet? Sounds good re:the water



I only read the data on the screen and you need to be awake to scan for your results or have someone else scan you
Last night M scanned me at 10.30 and I was 5.9 so I'd had the righ amount of immediate acting insulin upfront (due to the gastroparesis I have the majority of my insulin on multiwave in the evening/night)
2.30am I was 11.1 but due to the gastroparesis I'm always going to risk peaks because it depends upon when the food empties into my stomach
7am 2.9
Quite a few of the readings do differ from the testing machine but the Freestyle gives me enough info to decide whether I need to do a fingerprick test


----------



## AJLang (Nov 9, 2014)

Ps it only takes seconds to scan so in the night I reach for the scanner, switch it on, scan and read the result all without needing to turn on a light.


----------



## HOBIE (Nov 9, 2014)

Can everyone please keep posting on the petition post.  More people to see the vote & better for us all. Thanks


----------



## AJLang (Nov 9, 2014)

I'm pushing up about signing the petition as well. The more I use the Freestyle Libre the more fantastic I think it is. It led me to correcting earlier when I hadn't expected my BGs to be going up and ditto it picked up that I was going down with a 4.2 - both findings were supported with the pricking test results.


----------



## HOBIE (Nov 9, 2014)

Excellent AJ but if you use the petition post to talk about it we will get more people signing for it.


----------



## trophywench (Nov 9, 2014)

Well you might think I haven't signed but I have, it isn't necessary to say so.

Especially since I saw it on FB first !  LOL


----------



## grandma (Dec 19, 2014)

Alba37 said:


> It seems to be a cross between both, I have the prices.  It only reads when you scan it so it won't alert highs or lows like a CGM would.  But you can scan it as much as you like, no calibration required. I think the reader is guaranteed for 2 years, sensors last 14 days.
> 
> Starter pack (reader plus two sensors) £133.29 + VAT
> Then £48.29 + VAT per sensor
> ...



I have just been given 1 yesterday it reads ehen you scan the meter over it and it does tell you when it's low or high puts low on I hsve just had it do that this morning havent got any bleeps on so dont knoe if it dose thst yet eill have to read through the book but don't know what to think asonmy meter when I took bloods it says 5.6 and the cgm is saying lo which says that it's 1.1 but I'm not as far as I can tell as I'm doing this and feel okay ill give them a ring later about it will let you know


----------



## grandma (Dec 19, 2014)

heasandford said:


> I agree!
> 
> does it record the readings constantly then, otherwise how does it 'know' whether you're going up or down? How frequently can you scan to get a reading? I already check at least 6 times a day, but I love the idea of the speed of change of blood glucose level.



I just got one on loan yesterday as far as I can see it record constantly as long as you scan it in8 hours it keeps it other wise data is lost you can scan as much as you like


----------



## grandma (Dec 19, 2014)

Amberzak said:


> Can you update when sensors are available on prescription. I'm happy to buy the machine if I can get sensors on prescription.



The text strips are the freestyle optium that goes with the sencer meter that I have gust been lent so these are on prescription if that's any help


----------



## grandma (Dec 19, 2014)

bex123 said:


> heasandford said:
> 
> 
> > still confused about this code?? why do I need a code?
> ...


----------



## Northerner (Dec 19, 2014)

grandma said:


> bex123 said:
> 
> 
> > just had one put on yesterday my readings are 7.2 on bloods and 4.2 on sensor then through night it said lo but bloods were 5.2 there's a big difference lo says its 1.1 but walking and talking normal
> ...


----------



## grandma (Dec 19, 2014)

Northerner said:


> grandma said:
> 
> 
> > From what I have read the sensors need up to 24 hours to 'bed in', so perhaps this is why you have got unlikely results from it - hopefully it will improve and match your meter more closely from now on, but if not I would report it as sensor may be faulty
> ...


----------



## Paul Bond (Apr 30, 2016)

Alba37 said:


> I was talking to someone who trialled this recently, it looks great and I am really interested/curios, but would like to hear from anyone else who has tried it to hear their opinion, it is as good as it seems?  I haven't found anyone else yet...
> 
> https://www.freestylelibre.co.uk
> 
> Aileen


I have been using this meter for 3 days. It is a wonderful advance in technology but woefully inaccurate. My blood sugar this morning was between 4.5 and 5,4 using my hospital calibrated BG. The freestyle Libre had me between 2.1 and 2.8. A true reading of 9.1 shows on the Freestyle as 11.2. The display arrow shows a straight line, which denotes a steady blood sugar 20 minutes before it shows a hypo. I suppose they might get it right one day, but, right now, it is a waste of money!


----------



## Northerner (Apr 30, 2016)

Paul Bond said:


> I have been using this meter for 3 days. It is a wonderful advance in technology but woefully inaccurate. My blood sugar this morning was between 4.5 and 5,4 using my hospital calibrated BG. The freestyle Libre had me between 2.1 and 2.8. A true reading of 9.1 shows on the Freestyle as 11.2. The display arrow shows a straight line, which denotes a steady blood sugar 20 minutes before it shows a hypo. I suppose they might get it right one day, but, right now, it is a waste of money!


Hi Paul, welcome to the forum  If you have a search for Libre, you'll find quite a few threads on the subject where others have discussed accuracy and reliability. Three days is possibly too early to come to a conclusion, have a read of the following:

https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/threads/freestyle-libre-ready-to-fly.58744/

https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/threads/big-differences-between-bg-and-libre.58143/


----------



## Pattidevans (Apr 30, 2016)

Paul Bond said:


> I have been using this meter for 3 days. It is a wonderful advance in technology but woefully inaccurate. My blood sugar this morning was between 4.5 and 5,4 using my hospital calibrated BG. The freestyle Libre had me between 2.1 and 2.8. A true reading of 9.1 shows on the Freestyle as 11.2. The display arrow shows a straight line, which denotes a steady blood sugar 20 minutes before it shows a hypo. I suppose they might get it right one day, but, right now, it is a waste of money!


I have one on now... my 5th (I had 4 then a gap of a year before this one) and all have been incredibly accurate.  Your sensor may settle, it seems to do this for some people.  Early on I got a tip that if you insert the sensor, then wait 24 hours before starting it then it will be more accurate as the tissues around the insertion point have been able to get over the trauma of insertion. I have done this with all mine. Meantime if yours continues to be so inaccurate ring Abbott on 0500 467 466 and they will send you a replacement.  Don't throw the old one away as they will want it returned.


----------



## Matt Cycle (Apr 30, 2016)

In my somewhat limited experience of it but also from the anecdotal evidence is that the biggest discrepancies between the Libre sensors and regular bg strips appear to be at the higher and lower ends.  As well as allowing time for the sensor to 'settle' before activating it is also useful to ensure you keep well hydrated whilst wearing it.  Yes, there will be differences between it and a bg strip but then again there are differences when using one strip after another on the same meter, differences between meters etc. As it stands this and bg meters are the best we've got and it's not that many years ago when we didn't have any meters or even home bg testing at all.


----------



## Robin (Apr 30, 2016)

I find it incredibly useful for spotting trends, and for when I have a totally out of routine day and am unable to do my insulin in advance of eating. I've just driven back from Scotland and you can see exactly when I had the slice of toast at 8am, the almond croissant and coffee at 11, the slightly less spiky home made packed lunch at 1pm( which didn't raise my already high levels too badly) and the chocolate brownie at 3pm! Won't be repeating at carb fest any time soon! ( well not til I drive to Scotland again, anyway)


----------

